# Need help!



## whitexterra (Nov 12, 2005)

Hello,I finally got my Xterra,a white '04 V6 auto 2wd.The only way I could afford a late model Xterra was to buy a Katrina sunk/flood one.I am going to replace all of the electrical from a wrecked one.I need help,do I have to get another '04?, or are the '02 or '03's electrical components(computer,wiring harness,fuseboxes,window motors,HVAC switches,radio/CD etc.) the same? Thanks for ANY help!


----------



## 93*SE-R (Nov 19, 2005)

Wow.... your in for a long-term relationship with that truck! I'm willing to bet you have a salvage title too. That means you probably won't be able to get theft and collision insurance either. Hate to be the one to pop this on you, but maybe you should have thought it over more carefully....

Just how bad was this truck sunk? Was it running?


----------



## whitexterra (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow.... I'm betting you've never had a long term relationship just as I'm willing to bet you can't even remember what this thread was about! This probably means you have absolutely no useful knowledge and nothing whatsoever to contribute to this thread.......Hate to be the one to pop this on you, but,SHUT THE FUCK UP IF YOU DON'T HAVE ANYTHING CONSTRUCTIVE TO SAY,so maybe you should think it over a little more carefully before you post your verbal diahrrea.


----------



## 93*SE-R (Nov 19, 2005)

Easy there jerky.... I've been in the bussiness probably longer than your alive. Don't take out your anger on buying a shitbox on someone offering you some constructive advise.

Good luck with your money pit kid.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

wrong section this belongs in the Xterra section


----------



## 93*SE-R (Nov 19, 2005)

Doesn't this board have moderators??? The response from WhiteXterra was totally uncalled for. I know he was asking about what years are good to swap parts, I was mearly offering that he would be swapping ALOT of parts. I've been in the bussiness for over 30 yrs. and know what a loosing proposition it is to restore a flood-damaged car/truck.

So much for trying to help. Oh, and BTW: Welcome to my IGNORE list Jerky....


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

93*SE-R said:


> Doesn't this board have moderators??? The response from WhiteXterra was totally uncalled for. I know he was asking about what years are good to swap parts, I was mearly offering that he would be swapping ALOT of parts. I've been in the bussiness for over 30 yrs. and know what a loosing proposition it is to restore a flood-damaged car/truck.
> 
> So much for trying to help. Oh, and BTW: Welcome to my IGNORE list Jerky....


oh well since u have a low post count i'm assuming he thought u were talking out ur ass, as did i, you have no info in your profile, so how is he supposed to know the you are a good source for info,


----------



## 93*SE-R (Nov 19, 2005)

I don't see the reasoning that he should be entitled to tell a stranger to "shut the fuck up"? Honestly, I hope this is an isolated incident and that this is not the basic mentality on this board. 

That guy came across _so_ immature.....


----------



## 93*SE-R (Nov 19, 2005)

I don't see the reasoning that he should be entitled to tell a stranger to "shut the fuck up"? Honestly, I hope this is an isolated incident and that this is not the basic mentality on this board. 

That guy came across _so_ immature..... 

BTW: I added a little background on my profile.


----------



## 93*SE-R (Nov 19, 2005)

BTW: ARE there moderators ?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

93*SE-R said:


> BTW: ARE there moderators ?


yes there are mods, hes a new guy here so he is the typical newb, although if he doesn't learn to control the attitude he will either get banned, or no one will help him


----------

